# Brewlabs Yeast Slopes



## Wolfy (6/8/10)

BrewLabs Specialty (English) Yeast

Graham Wheeler's new '_Brew Your Own British Real Ale_' has a section about Yeast Slopes (Slants) and the author goes so far to suggest "_In my veiw these are far superior to most liquid yeasts becasue the yeast is grown under conditions that imitate true brewery conditions_". And continues "_My experience of yeast slopes is that they do behave as try-to-type brewery yeast when cultured up, and I would always use them in preference to other liquid types_" and "_The best known yeast slops are the Brewlab slopes that are produced by the University of Sunderland and are sold by good home-brewing shops_." On the JBK UK home brewing he also suggested that he doubts the validity of the origins of many yeast strains that home brewers seem to take for granted.

Not wanting to belive everything published in a book, the UK-based home brew 'JBK' forums has this thread about Brewlab yeast slopes. I'd not seen this yeast for sale in Australia, so I contacted Brewlab to check about price, postage and getting them sent to Australia. Alison was very helpful, but said they'd never sent their yeast to Australia before, so if I was happy to help she'd arrange for one to be sent.

One good thing about Brewlabs is they are happy to match a yeast to requirements (_in terms of yeast characteristics, wort, minerals etc_) that you give them. I asked for a unique top cropping, true 'English Character' type yeast suitable for an English Pale Ale or Bitter, and was sent a slant of their Thames Valley 2 (1508) yeast strain.





Now that I've recultured the yeast and made a starter, I have to say that I've been very happy with the yeast so far, even the starter has a wonderful 'fruity' aroma.

I know that there are many people here more passionate about their English Ale than I am, so if you are interested in Brewlab yeast, you can contact Alison ([email protected]).
In the last email she sent me (on 2010-08-03) she said "_The cost of an individual slope shipped would be 5 English pound for 1 and 7.50 for 2 slopes in same parcel, maybe we should send the slopes in duplicate in case of damage in transit_."
(At current exchange rates this price compares very well to locally available liquid yeasts).

Here are the Brewlab info yeast sheets, Alison also said they are looking to extend their range with "_approx 10 more yeasts from different regions_".
View attachment updated1_Front_pageYeast_for_Home_Brewing1.DOC

View attachment UPDATED_Back_pageYeast_for_HOMEl_Brewing1.doc

View attachment UPDATED_print_Yeast_cultures_instruct._for_use1.doc

The info sheets do not mention specific temperature, tolerance or attenuation numbers, so when I asked about that was told the following:
Temperature should be between 15-23degreeC, ideal is 18-22.
The yeasts expected attenuation varies with worts used but should ferment down to 1007-8 but normally chilled above that.
Alcohol tollerance 6-7%


----------



## Wolfy (6/8/10)

If anyone is interested, I'll run a BulkBuy purchase later this month, details here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=46833


----------



## mintsauce (6/8/10)

Sounds good mate, I've put my name down for some


----------



## Wolfy (6/8/10)

MintSauce said:


> Sounds good mate, I've put my name down for some


Cool, at least someone with English heritage should have a vague idea of what brewerys are where, I had to sit down with the bit of paper and try to work it out!
Even then about all I got was 1508 matches Breakspear/Harveys yeast (so I was told), that 2556 is good for Bass/Marstons and 2540 suits Arkell's Mild.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/8/10)

Hey Wolfy , are you aware that you need a special permit to bring in yeast in that form ? I dont want to see you guys organise a bulk buy then have it confiscated. Give AQIS a ring and get a clear determination first, in writing.If it goes ahead I would like a special yeast or two.
GB


----------



## Wolfy (6/8/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hey Wolfy , are you aware that you need a special permit to bring in yeast in that form ? I dont want to see you guys organise a bulk buy then have it confiscated. Give AQIS a ring and get a clear determination first, in writing.If it goes ahead I would like a special yeast or two.


No I was not aware of that, however I was very careful to check ICON, and telephone AQIS first. Brewing yeast is an allowable import. The slope I was sent came with a deceleration stating clearly what it was, and what medium it was grown on (I assume that is where the problem might be?), and the package seemed to have been opened/inspected, but if that was just a normal customs thing or AQIS, I don't know, I think I'll call them again, like you said, if it's more than just a single purchase it's best to be totally sure.

Edit: The AQIS 'Victorian Import Gateway' person, suggested it was a bit of a 'gray' area and depending on exactly how it's explained it may need clarification from Canberra.

Edit 2: They've got the info, including that it will be a 'non commercial' purchase, of 20-30 samples, distributed to Home Brew Club members, and that the yeast will be supplied on a 'malt agar / jelly' growth medium.
Will see what they say, thanks for letting me know about the potential problem, it could have caused a big issue if it was not resolved.

Edit 3: From the way I understand the AQIS ICON conditions (linked above) there should be no problem for individual purchases, so anyone ordering them directly - as I did - should have no problem, I think.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/8/10)

Looks like you have it covered. I brought back some yeasts from Euro this year and I needed a permit to get them in. Mine were collected from live bottled beer and where in correctly labelled vials. Best to be safe I think when volume is involved. Watch out for grey areas, they can be traps. As I said before try and get a paper that states X before you go ahead.
GB


----------



## Wolfy (9/8/10)

Seems I got what I asked for in terms of BL1508 being a nice top cropping yeast too:


----------



## praxis178 (9/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> Seems I got what I asked for in terms of BL1508 being a nice top cropping yeast too:



Excellent! Might have to give them a go as I'm looking for some ale yeasts....


----------



## Wolfy (10/8/10)

I just got this back from AQIS, it will be relevant for anyone who wishes to have malt agar / jelly yeast samples (ie: slopes or slants) sent to Australia:


> The ICON case for "Starter cultures for human food and beverage manufacture" has now been updated to incorporate your suggestion. Plant Quarantine Operations and the Biological Imports Program are both satisfied that Approved starter cultures that are on a malt agar carrier (providing the carrier contains no discernible malt grains) presents a very low level of quarantine risk. As such, an import permit will not be required to import products of this sort.
> 
> Please be aware that although an import permit is not required you will need to provide documentation as listed under point 5 of condition C5413. You will need to state (5e) that "the product is not on a grain or milk based carrier other than malt agar". For your information I have attached a link to the relevant ICON case.
> http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casec...;LogSessionID=0
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/8/10)

Wolfy 
Good work, that opens the door. Let me know what you think of the yeast you have when finished and I will get a few yeasts for the collection.
GB


----------



## praxis178 (10/8/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Wolfy
> Good work, that opens the door. Let me know what you think of the yeast you have when finished and I will get a few yeasts for the collection.
> GB



So will we be looking at a "bulk buy" kinda thing? Be nice to have some "gen 0" slants of known provenance (again).....


----------



## mintsauce (10/8/10)

Tom the bulk buy thread has already been posted - look a few posts up.....and it's off to a running start


----------



## praxis178 (10/8/10)

MintSauce said:


> Tom the bulk buy thread has already been posted - look a few posts up.....and it's off to a running start



Cool....


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (10/8/10)

Thomas J. said:


> So will we be looking at a "bulk buy" kinda thing? Be nice to have some "gen 0" slants of known provenance (again).....



see here

edit: too slow Beaten :lol:


----------

